# need help identifying



## Karda (May 8, 2018)

Hi, I got a couple logs today from northern PA, didn't see any other trees like it in the area. Nothing to go on except bark and grain. they are wet because the have been laying in a pile of leaves where they were cut by the road crew a month ago here some pics, kinda has a birch look but I don't know my woods. A curious thing the stump oozed a white foam like substance that was covered with red flexs Thanks Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2018)

@Mr. Peet


----------



## Karl_TN (May 8, 2018)

Without seeing leaves, I'm guessing this might be a Hackberry tree:

https://selectree.calpoly.edu/tree-detail/celtis-laevigata


----------



## Tom Smart (May 8, 2018)

My guess would be Ailanthus, tree of heaven.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 8, 2018)




----------



## phinds (May 8, 2018)

Damn tree things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 8, 2018)

Interesting how that pith is so far off center.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Interesting how that pith is so far *odd *center.


Yeah, it is an odd center isn't it


----------



## Lou Currier (May 8, 2018)

phinds said:


> Yeah, it is an odd center isn't it



Darn auto correct


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 8, 2018)

No, pretty common for 'Black birch', _Betula lenta_, to have an off-centered pith when grown along the road. Full of compression and load as it reached out for light. I find it more odd how small the heartwood is / was. Might find some flame in there. Good luck...


----------



## Karda (May 9, 2018)

thanks for your ID, the tree was growing on a bank beside a road you can see the curve in the stump in the first picture it curves more than that its no as apparent at that angle thanks Mike


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 9, 2018)

I’ve seen many logs with off-center piths. That means the tree grew at a severe angle to the ground. Loggers usually don’t fool with them since the lumber will have lots of stress. The boards will warp and will not stay flat as you process then. Maybe the bowl turners can use them.


----------



## Palaswood (May 9, 2018)

on sight, looks like birch to me


----------



## Karda (May 9, 2018)

thanks for your help, I am ude it for bowl turning so what the wood doe the wood does. Some of it will be spidle blanks they might not warp as much any way for hony dippers a little warp won't matter thanks Mike


----------

